# Ohio State Parks Boat Dock Lottery Deadline Quickly Approaching



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Boat owners wishing to rent a public boat dock at several popular Ohio State Park lakes have until Friday, Aug. 31 to enter lottery drawings used to select renters for available docks.More...

More...


----------

